# My Apistogramma agassizii



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

My Apistogramma agassizii pair  crappy pics but hoping to get a new camera for Christmas lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

nice pair!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Goregous pair! Of course we gotta ask, where did you get them from???


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Canadian Aquatics  big thank you to Charles and Patrick


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ahh! the trio!  I was wondering who got them  have they paired up yet?


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nope lol not the trio, I got 2 pairs when they (Canadian Aquatics) first got them in  I had lost one female (jumper) a few weeks after I got them and then the smaller male was getting picked on so I rehomed him. The remaining 2 have since paired up and have spawned once. First attempt was unsuccessful as the female decided to lay the eggs in a crack in the driftwood but the male couldn't get in there no matter how hard he wiggled lol. I have since set up a few more possible spawning sites and they are busy checking them all out and look to be close to trying again.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

lol my bad  it's funny you said that. My daughter's aggie D red pair( pictures are in Chantal's apisto tank journal) did the exact same thing.. laid eggs under the driftwood but male could not go in there. I think female ate eggs as they were infertile  good to meet another BCA member who is interested in apistos


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have seen your daughters tank journal  good job and beautiful little fish. Yeah my female ate the infertile eggs too lol made for a great snack I'm sure. I have apisto fever  cant wait to get my hands on some more


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh!! same here! I know I'm pushing the limit but my 90G tank is full of south dwarf cichlids! I got both panduros and macmasteris from Charles and they are awesome!


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

do you have any pics of the macmasteris  feed my addiction lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I will take some pitures of my apistos and upload tomorrow


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yay  Can't wait. I have debated on a pair of macmasteris so you just might help me make up my mind. Im also seriously thinking of rehoming all my shrimp to make room for more apistos :bigsmile:


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

:lol: I'm rehoming my shrimps to a smaller tank to make room for apistos as well haha


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

as per your request, here are pictures of Macmasteris and others that I have

MacMasteri female








Macmesteri male








sp. steel blue








another pic of sp. steel blue and panduro


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful fish  think I really need to get some more now lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

panduro male








nannacara taenia


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

your welcome


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Panduro is looking pretty happy


----------

